# What does F1 mean?



## Lil Chickie Mama (Jul 28, 2009)

Self explanatory title, but I keep seeing people type "F1 ..." what does this mean?  Is it the First One of their breeding program?  That's the only thing I could figure...If anyone has the answer please explain why it's called that.  Thanks!


----------



## beefy (Jul 28, 2009)

f1 (first cross) means the first filial generation when you cross different plant or animal (whatever you are breeding) lines. 

ex. a mule is a f1 resulting from the cross of a horse and a donkey. 

ex. if you cross brahman cattle with hereford cattle you get f1 brahmanxhereford which are often referred to as Tigerstripes. 

ex. the f1 of hereford mated to angus are black baldies. 

for a mobetta explaination google Mendelian genetics F1.


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, thanks!  What are subsequent crosses? F2 and so on?


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 29, 2009)

beefy said:
			
		

> ex. if you cross brahman cattle with hereford cattle you get f1 brahmanxhereford which are often referred to as Tigerstripes.


I've never owned an F1 tigerstripe, but from what I hear, they could also be called "widowmakers."  

They're supposedly wild as march hares, aren't they?


----------

